# Oral Medication/Penicillin



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Have you talked to a vet?


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

I would contact a vet first. The will most likely suggest either injectable (IM) pennicilin or possibly sulpha pills. Sulpha pills can be crushed and put in feed, or dissolved and dosed orally, are inexpensive and work well. 
Before dosing on your own, contact a vet though, to get their advice on which one will work best for your filly.
GL!


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

There is, but it's not very well tolerated (most horses won't eat it).

I agree, talk with your vet to see what they recommend.


----------

